# Homing ferals?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I know it's not always practical, but when it's POSSIBLE...

I know someone who has done it. He's adopted several ferals, and some have become indoor cats. The secret he says, is to ignore feeding ferals, then to gradually mingle with the group, gain their trust. Eventually they overcome their aversion to humans. 

Of course he lives on a FARM, is very patient, and maybe a little eccentric...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep - it works! When I joined here, our "great mother" adopted all youngsters but she started as a feral.

It takes a lot of patience but it works - not just with cats - some of my horses have been "wild" to start with as well.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I think some depends on the age and temperament of the feral cat in question. Kittens can be tamed more easily than adults, but I know a woman here who has made ferals into indoor only house pets. I'm impressed, for my feral is very skittish, even after years of patient work.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I'm very patient and more than a little eccentric, and I haven't been able to get close to Bayley for almost two years. He (I think) is quite relaxed around my cats and I don't think he's feral, he just doesn't seem to like me.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful cat.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That's a rainforest cat!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a cat which most would of considered being feral because he would not let me near him the first two years. I had to put his food, daily, under my sisters hedge. Once I had TNRed him he settled down and slowly stuck around and expressed an interest in the indoor cats. 

It took us 4 years of patient work to get him socialized. I've now inherited him from my sister and he is the most balanced cat in my home and sleeps on our bed every night and is a big cuddler. I do know he must of been someones cat at one time but reverted to feral behavior just to survive and was not treated well by mean humans in the neighbor. 

There is always hope a cat will come around but it takes a lot of work to accomplish that.


----------



## DustyDreamer (Jun 13, 2016)

It can definitely be done. We've socialized many ferals and adopted some out. I have one I've been feeding for a year and she is almost willing to be touched.


----------

